

Cloud Economics And The Customer Experience - mmcconnell1618
http://www.informationweek.com/news/cloud-computing/infrastructure/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=229400200&queryText=customer%20experience%20cloud

======
mmcconnell1618
I remember reading a lot by John Carmack about network latency for when Quake
went online. It seems like cloud based apps (especially games) could learn a
lot from network game designers.

